

The age of nations is over. The new urban age has begun.   - cwan
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/08/16/beyond_city_limits?page=full

======
markstansbury
So strange. This is the past too. Commerce is easier over distance. People can
live where they fish and hunt and farm and still buy Nikes from Zappos or
books from Amazon. Creativity needs density, but most living doesn't. I just
can't buy this premise.

